# Cat 906 vs Cat 924



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

I looking to put a 12 foot arctic Ld pusher box. Most of the pushes will be 75 yards long. Price difference to rent is 800 more per month on the 924. How much more can the 924 handle and is it worth the money? Also how much more fuel will it use?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

A 924 will kill a LD sectional. That needs the HD model. Hard to compare large loader to mini loader.


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1811129 said:


> A 924 will kill a LD sectional. That needs the HD model. Hard to compare large loader to mini loader.


What the difference in fuel usage? Is the big loader worth the money? Can I move that much more snow


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's kinda like asking what a 36" walk behind will do compared to a 60" Z.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

gotsnow2;1811124 said:


> I looking to put a 12 foot arctic Ld pusher box. Most of the pushes will be 75 yards long. Price difference to rent is 800 more per month on the 924. How much more can the 924 handle and is it worth the money? Also how much more fuel will it use?


Are you using it for parking lots or open roads?


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1811149 said:


> Are you using it for parking lots or open roads?


Parking lot


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

You'll be surprised by the 906, It's soo much more nimble and fast, plus it'll push a 12' pusher no problem


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

gotsnow2;1811152 said:


> Parking lot


This parking lot everything needs to be pushed out past the curb line. That makes for a 75 yard push every time. Last season the guy used a 2.5 yard loader a skid steer and a single axle dump truck with about a 10 foot plow. With all 3 it took them 10 hours. I'm just wondering if I'm over dreaming thinking 3 906 machines can handle it.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

gotsnow2;1811160 said:


> This parking lot everything needs to be pushed out past the curb line.


Pretty standard on most parking lots.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

How many acres is the lot? Who cares about the last guy


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

gotsnow2;1811160 said:


> This parking lot everything needs to be pushed out past the curb line. That makes for a 75 yard push every time. Last season the guy used a 2.5 yard loader a skid steer and a single axle dump truck with about a 10 foot plow. With all 3 it took them 10 hours. I'm just wondering if I'm over dreaming thinking 3 906 machines can handle it.


Sounds like the last guy was inefficient

I would go with 906 due to maneuverability. How big is the property post an earth shot of it


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1811167 said:


> Sounds like the last guy was inefficient
> 
> I would go with 906 due to maneuverability. How big is the property post an earth shot of it


 the parking lot is 30 acres


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

gotsnow2;1811160 said:


> That makes for a 75 yard push every time. Last season the guy used a 2.5 yard loader a skid steer and a single axle dump truck with about a 10 foot plow. With all 3 it took them 10 hours. I'm just wondering if I'm over dreaming thinking 3 906 machines can handle it.


You're right, you're dreaming. That is unless you don't get any real snow.

All of your runs are only 225' long? Must be a weird looking property. It'll have to be well over a mile long to equal 30 acres.


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

It's is a half mile on each side


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm also looking for opinions on snow pusher brands?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I hate to be that guy, but are you sure you're ready for a 30acre site? Limited wheel loader knowledge and limiter pusher knowledge are kind of red flags that you are a bit green. A 30 acre site isn't really the way to get your feet wet.


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

I run a wheel loader for a living but a 980. All the guys on the site will be operators. I just don't normally run that small of a loader but I see guys use them all the time. I have used a pusher box but an off brand. I'm confident we can get the job done I just don't wanna use a bigger loader than needed.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Post a google earth shot of it


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If you run a 980 you should know what a 924 will do vs a 906. 

I don't run any of them and know what they will do.


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

The statement of " but I see guys use them all the time" sums it up. I am sure you can do it too...But I would suggest something a little smaller until you know the efficiency of you company and the guys you use...how reliable they are going to be. If you run a 980 all day...I am assuming you don't have any equipment of your own? Renting everything is not really a great idea...unless you have a strong business plan. Think about how much money you are going to make if all goes well...and see if you can make that with one truck and doing some cash driveways. 
Just my two cents worth


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes;1811220 said:


> If you run a 980 you should know what a 924 will do vs a 906.
> 
> I don't run any of them and know what they will do.


The only thing you thought you could run is a Skid Steer.....We all know how that ended up............


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

CaptCaveman;1811248 said:


> The statement of " but I see guys use them all the time" sums it up. I am sure you can do it too...But I would suggest something a little smaller until you know the efficiency of you company and the guys you use...how reliable they are going to be. If you run a 980 all day...I am assuming you don't have any equipment of your own? Renting everything is not really a great idea...unless you have a strong business plan. Think about how much money you are going to make if all goes well...and see if you can make that with one truck and doing some cash driveways.
> Just my two cents worth


If you're running 3 loader on a 30 acre lot you'll be bill out over $700 an hour just for the loaders...

"Cash driveways" are not going to come close


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Not sure where you are or how much snow you get, but I would rather have loaders a little too big than small on a huge lot .


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Ya and I wish we got over $700 an hour for three loaders, not even close here.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

schrader;1811265 said:


> Ya and I wish we got over $700 an hour for three loaders, not even close here.


How much are you getting?

How much for skids and how much for trucks?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Trucks and skids are $75-$85 here. The market is flooded and quality is not considered.


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

Loaders 110-135 here hourly


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Turf Z;1811285 said:


> Loaders 110-135 here hourly


Seriously? We get that per truck

Skids are 150. Loaders are 200 and over

We pay out 65-80 for trucks, 90 for skids and 150 for loaders

But most skids and loaders we rent and pay $15-25 for an operator


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Whiffyspark;1811304 said:


> Seriously? We get that per truck
> 
> Skids are 150. Loaders are 200 and over
> 
> ...


And now you should understand why just raising the hourly wage to get better people is not an option for people in different parts of the country. It isn't nearly as black and white as you and Ted\Ed think it is.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

For that site, play in the minor leagues with LD sectionals and 906. Big leagues HD sectional and 924.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I ran a 906H for a season and i hated it. They are good for snow falls under 4 inches. Anything heavy and wet and she will bog. Now granted i ran a Arctic LD14 pusher (15.5ft) but still, It doesnt like going the distance. Once the blade fills up she will bog. The engine in the 906 is pretty much a skid steer engine(comes directly from the mouths of caterpillar engineers,been to their north carolina plants 3 times). IF you have a large account buy the 924. We run over 65 of them and they are great machines. We dont buy the 906s anymore for a reason. The 924 with a Arctic 16HD and you will be extremely happy. Plus if you need to do relocation and lots of stacking the 924 will pay for itself in efficiency compared to the 906. If you lose the account you still can bid large account in the future.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1811259 said:


> If you're running 3 loader on a 30 acre lot you'll be bill out over $700 an hour just for the loaders...
> 
> "Cash driveways" are not going to come close


Looking at it from a net profit point of view, driveways might be better but some guys just have to have the biggest toys


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

DuramaxLML-42;1811360 said:


> I ran a 906H for a season and i hated it. They are good for snow falls under 4 inches. Anything heavy and wet and she will bog. Now granted i ran a Arctic LD14 pusher (15.5ft) but still, It doesnt like going the distance. Once the blade fills up she will bog. The engine in the 906 is pretty much a skid steer engine(comes directly from the mouths of caterpillar engineers,been to their north carolina plants 3 times). IF you have a large account buy the 924. We run over 65 of them and they are great machines. We dont buy the 906s anymore for a reason. The 924 with a Arctic 16HD and you will be extremely happy. Plus if you need to do relocation and lots of stacking the 924 will pay for itself in efficiency compared to the 906. If you lose the account you still can bid large account in the future.


A 906 with a high dump bucket will keep up with a 924 bucket for bucket, and dump higher


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

peteo1;1811367 said:


> Looking at it from a net profit point of view, driveways might be better but some guys just have to have the biggest toys


The only way I would ever consider driveways is a tractor and blower.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Let's see a 924 stack as fast as that

I have lots of 600' + pushes, pushing a 9-15 wing plow it'll be on first gear just plowing away but it never runs out of traction or power just keeps plowing through


----------



## gotsnow2 (Jun 7, 2014)

DuramaxLML-42;1811360 said:


> I ran a 906H for a season and i hated it. They are good for snow falls under 4 inches. Anything heavy and wet and she will bog. Now granted i ran a Arctic LD14 pusher (15.5ft) but still, It doesnt like going the distance. Once the blade fills up she will bog. The engine in the 906 is pretty much a skid steer engine(comes directly from the mouths of caterpillar engineers,been to their north carolina plants 3 times). IF you have a large account buy the 924. We run over 65 of them and they are great machines. We dont buy the 906s anymore for a reason. The 924 with a Arctic 16HD and you will be extremely happy. Plus if you need to do relocation and lots of stacking the 924 will pay for itself in efficiency compared to the 906. If you lose the account you still can bid large account in the future.


 Great information that's just the information I was looking for!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Triple L;1811373 said:


> Let's see a 924 stack as fast as that
> 
> I have lots of 600' + pushes, pushing a 9-15 wing plow it'll be on first gear just plowing away but it never runs out of traction or power just keeps plowing through


I can out plow 2 of you in 2 906's with a sectional plow in a full size loader. Put me in a 924H or even a L70C and youll think twice about 906s. I Can stack snow higher with a sectional pusher than with a bucket and the pile in this picture is 3ft over the machines cab. I dont need to stack snow after a huge storm. Ive been plowing in wheel loaders since i was 13 years old. First machine was a L70B


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow Triple L , you should hire him and you could stay at home during snow storms. :laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

DuramaxLML-42;1811673 said:


> The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


I'd recognize that building anywhere, capital one?


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

That is the Atrium in Schaumburg. I went up there one night from the southern zones to help out. Ended up in the loader from 3AM to 8PM non stop. Was up for a total of 40 something hours. We got hit with atleast 17 inches. Ill post videos on youtube and share the URL on here.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

DuramaxLML-42;1811672 said:


> I can out plow 2 of you in 2 906's with a sectional plow in a full size loader. Put me in a 924H or even a L70C and youll think twice about 906s. I Can stack snow higher with a sectional pusher than with a bucket and the pile in this picture is 3ft over the machines cab. I dont need to stack snow after a huge storm. Ive been plowing in wheel loaders since i was 13 years old. First machine was a L70B


I'm with him. We had an l70e and 544j pushing our 16s and I was flat amazed how quickly they cleared the acres. Had a blast running the volvo on a few occasions.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

DuramaxLML-42;1811731 said:


> That is the Atrium in Schaumburg. I went up there one night from the southern zones to help out. Ended up in the loader from 3AM to 8PM non stop. Was up for a total of 40 something hours. We got hit with atleast 17 inches. Ill post videos on youtube and share the URL on here.


Was referring to the second pic you posted


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

WilliamOak;1811735 said:


> Was referring to the second pic you posted


Yes they use the Atrium building for their location. Many businesses reside within the building. Here is a short video for you guys to see the action of the storm!






If it looks like i was plowing snow its because i was. Wanted to make sure i was going a safe speed while operating with only one hand.

Before you comment on the video on the forum please read the description to explain the situation and why equipment was sitting idle during the event. Gave the guys an hour to sleep and collect themselves.


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

Maclawnco;1811734 said:


> I'm with him. We had an l70e and 544j pushing our 16s and I was flat amazed how quickly they cleared the acres. Had a blast running the volvo on a few occasions.


I like cat machines but volvo wheel loaders are where its at. My hands down all time favorite volvo experience was using a L90C with a 19HD sectional snow plow. Top plowing speed was an astonishing 28mph. Big open lots and volvo's breaks down into having one hell of a time! EVen had a working radio for tunes


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

gotsnow2;1811384 said:


> Great information that's just the information I was looking for!


Always glad to enlighten people


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER;1811686 said:


> Wow Triple L , you should hire him and you could stay at home during snow storms. :laughing:


The point is, a 924 has totally different capabilities than a 906. They each have their place.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The company I work for just bought six of these for their concrete redi-mix operations....

I was never a big John Deere fan .....But, they are pretty nice loaders...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1811761 said:


> The company I work for just bought six of these for their concrete redi-mix operations....
> 
> I was never a big John Deere fan .....But, they are pretty nice loaders...


I can beat that thing with a 924.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Back to the original question, you need three (3) 924s or bigger for 30 acres, who cares about fuel use.....

Your nuts for even considering 906s

With 30 acres, you should be making $10,000 a storm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

MatthewG;1811831 said:


> Back to the original question, you need three (3) 924s or bigger for 30 acres, who cares about fuel use.....
> 
> Your nuts for even considering 906s
> 
> *With 30 acres, you should be making $10,000 a storm*


Maybe in your market, but not in every market.

I thought we had beat, killed and buried that horse a long, long time ago.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

MatthewG;1811831 said:


> Back to the original question, you need three (3) 924s or bigger for 30 acres, who cares about fuel use.....
> 
> Your nuts for even considering 906s
> 
> With 30 acres, you should be making $10,000 a storm


How can you say that when you haven't seen the lot? It all depends on how the lot is laid out..


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

I feel like its always the same group of guys that go around plowsite and look to just keep things going. The O.P. had a question about a 906 v. 924. They're completely different animals and clearly he found that he would be happier with the 924. Doesn't need to go any further.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

DuramaxLML-42;1811860 said:


> I feel like its always the same group of guys that go around plowsite and look to just keep things going. The O.P. had a question about a 906 v. 924. They're completely different animals and clearly he found that he would be happier with the 924. Doesn't need to go any further.


You should yourself they are completely different machines. So a 924 is the best choice even though you have no idea what the layout of the lot is like ?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

DuramaxLML-42;1811860 said:


> I feel like its always the same group of guys that go around plowsite and look to just keep things going. The O.P. had a question about a 906 v. 924. They're completely different animals and clearly he found that he would be happier with the 924. Doesn't need to go any further.


So...Lets shut this thread down....The question has been answered.....

For a 30 acre lot.....A 906 should not even be in the discussion...I would take it a step further....I would go with a 930...Go Big or go Home....Sounds like he has some long pushes.....But, that's just my opinion and I wanna keep this thread going with somemore useless dribble......:waving:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Defcon 5;1811873 said:


> So...Lets shut this thread down....The question has been answered.....
> 
> For a 30 acre lot.....A 906 should not even be in the discussion...I would take it a step further....I would go with a 936...Go Big or go Home....Sounds like he has some long pushes.....But, that's just my opinion and I wanna keep this thread going with somemore useless dribble......:waving:


In the OP first post he says most of his pushes are 75 yards, is that something you consider long?

A 924 seems like a waste to go 75 yards, I'm sure a 906 will push a 12' pusher 75 yards.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

cet;1811876 said:


> In the OP first post he says most of his pushes are 75 yards, is that something you consider long?
> 
> A 924 seems like a waste to go 75 yards, I'm sure a 906 will push a 12' pusher 75 yards.


Are you sure or do you know???......Even at 75 yards a 906 trying to push 4" to 5" of wet heavy snow will have a struggle....But, what do I know...I will yield to the pros....

A 30 acre site I would go with a bigger machine just for production sake alone...I think the savings in the Purchase/Rental/Lease of a smaller machine will be lost in production alone not to mention the pissed off factor in dealing with a smaller machine in heavy snowfalls....


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

:laughing:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I bought a new 906H2 last year. I have a 9-16 Horst on it. With the wings a 45 degrees it is wider then 12'. It will push 75 yards no problem. I plowed a number of storms last year that were over 6" and people had driven over it all day. We weren't allowed in until after 6 so some nights were bad.

I'm not saying a 924 wouldn't push better but if you're only pushing 75 yards I might save my money.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SHAWZER;1811882 said:


> :laughing:


This is pointless lol. Especially since we can't see the damn lot. A 924 is wonderful to maneuver in a crowded parking lot with islands and light poles

How often are you pushing 5 inches of wet heavy snow? If you're getting that much snow you should be rolling with the storm anyway


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1811884 said:


> This is pointless lol. Especially since we can't see the damn lot. A 924 is *wonderful to maneuver in a crowded parking lot with islands and light poles
> *
> How often are you pushing 5 inches of wet heavy snow? If you're getting that much snow you should be rolling with the storm anyway


Are you saying this from experience????.....

As for "Rolling" with the storm....I have "Rolled" with plenty of storms over the years....Lots and Holding Lots at the facility im am located at sometimes cant be touched untill after the production facility has closed down for the day....Hence the trying to push the 4"-5" inches of wet crap....


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Defcon 5;1811889 said:


> Are you saying this from experience????.....
> 
> As for "Rolling" with the storm....I have "Rolled" with plenty of storms over the years....Lots and Holding Lots at the facility im am located at sometimes cant be touched untill after the production facility has closed down for the day....Hence the trying to push the 4"-5" inches of wet crap....


Yep. From experience.

Like I said it's stupid to determine what he needs based on "30 acres"

You would be equally dumb to recommend a 906 to push a box 500 -1000 yards with 5 inches

You need to determine the proper tool for the job.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm just guessing but a proper sized blade on any size loader should push about the same. Depending on the site sometimes 3 smaller loaders will work better for early morning snows as you can send them all different places to open up priority parking.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Popcorn, get your popcorn!


----------



## DuramaxLML-42 (Jan 8, 2011)

im saving my response and just not playing this game anymore.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

JD Dave;1811908 said:


> I'm just guessing but a proper sized blade on any size loader should push about the same. Depending on the site sometimes 3 smaller loaders will work better for early morning snows as you can send them all different places to open up priority parking.


Winner winner chicken dinner lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1811895 said:


> Yep. From experience.
> 
> *Like I said it's stupid to determine what he needs based on "30 acres"*
> 
> ...





Whiffyspark;1811856 said:


> *How can you say that when you haven't seen the lot? It all depends on how the lot is laid out..*


*
*


Whiffyspark;1811870 said:


> You should yourself they are completely different machines. So a 924 is the best choice even though you have no idea what the layout of the lot is like ?





Whiffyspark;1811884 said:


> *This is pointless *lol. *Especially since we can't see the damn lot*. A 924 is wonderful to maneuver in a crowded parking lot with islands and light poles
> 
> How often are you pushing 5 inches of wet heavy snow? If you're getting that much snow you should be rolling with the storm anyway





Whiffyspark;1811922 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner lol


How can we have a winner???.....In all your previous posts you state that we would be pointless without seeing the lot....Lets keep this game going....xysport


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

In all honestly 4 large frame skid steers like s300's or bigger with 10 or 12' pushers and proper snow tires for $700 a month to rent would probably do the trick just right as well, and line your pockets significantly more...that is if the pushes are only 75 yards or less

Dollar for dollar my skid steer dummies my loader for best bang for the buck, the loader is always faster but at double the price for a 906 it's tough to justify, now do the math on 924's!!!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Triple L;1811950 said:


> In all honestly 4 large frame skid steers like s300's or bigger with 10 or 12' pushers and proper snow tires for $700 a month to rent would probably do the trick just right as well, and line your pockets significantly more...that is if the pushes are only 75 yards or less
> 
> Dollar for dollar my skid steer dummies my loader for best bang for the buck, the loader is always faster but at double the price for a 906 it's tough to justify, now do the math on 924's!!!


Way to go......Now you have put skidsteers into the mix.....:laughing:


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Get more bang for your buck and get 4 Caterpillar 420 backhoes with 12' or 14' pushers. A 75 yard push is nothing for a decent backhoe and yes, I speak from experience. 

Mark Oomkes, I'll take a large popcorn with butter please.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

peteo1;1811957 said:


> Get more bang for your buck and get 4 Caterpillar 420 backhoes with 12' or 14' pushers. A 75 yard push is nothing for a decent backhoe and yes, I speak from experience.
> 
> Mark Oomkes, I'll take a large popcorn with butter please.


Backhoes in the Mix now.....:laughing:

Don't egg Oomkes on.......


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

peteo1;1811957 said:


> Get more bang for your buck and get 4 Caterpillar 420 backhoes with 12' or 14' pushers. A 75 yard push is nothing for a decent backhoe and yes, I speak from experience.
> 
> Mark Oomkes, I'll take a large popcorn with butter please.


I see your back hoe. I'd prefer tractors

Or while were at it why not just get a long reach excavator put a 12 ft box on it and just reach out and scrape. 924 won't have **** on that for stacking.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Whiffyspark;1811962 said:


> I see your back hoe. I'd prefer tractors
> 
> Or while were at it why not just get a long reach excavator put a 12 ft box on it and just reach out and scrape. 924 won't have **** on that for stacking.


Now we are talking............I raise your long reach excavator and go with a D12 Dozer....


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Jet dryer is really the ideal choice for all snows on large lots. On large storms yet melt the snow with the heat and small storms you literally blow the competition away!!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5;1811959 said:


> Backhoes in the Mix now.....:laughing:
> 
> Don't egg Oomkes on.......


Popcorn you maroon.

Bunch of Mexicans and shovels and you can really make bank.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm betting 6 half ton pickups from the 80's will do the trick.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

OVERKiLL SNOW PLOW!: 




If we are considering all options...
Personally I think we should just let Chad answer this. Clearly he is the only one with experience enough to say so.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

What no one has proposed yet because we haven't seen the layout, is that if this place is a half mile long, only an idiot would make 165 or so pushes that are 75 yards long, when there is an inch or two of snow. 

So in this case, a 924 would make far more sense than a 906.

I still go back to the fact that if the OP really ran a 988 or whatever he claims, he would\should know the different capabilities of a 906 vs a 924. Do you really operate a loader on an everyday basis?

The 906 has 69 net HP and weighs 12,000# and has a top speed of 12 MPH. I know, it has an option to go faster. 

The 924 has 129 net HP and weighs 24,000# and has a top speed of 24 MPH. 

906 lift capacity: 8700#
924: over 13,000#

906 pin height: 10.6'
924 Pin height: 12' 8"

Obviously one has far more capability for long pushes. And we have first hand experience from someone with a 924 as well as a 906.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Maclawnco;1812037 said:


> OVERKiLL SNOW PLOW!:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously, why do you have to be such a jerk... so the guy before used a truck a skid and a loader and got it all done inefficiently, your seriously trying to tell me 4 nice skid steers, that each double the productivity of the truck and probably double the productivity of the original skid steer or 3 small loaders can't do the job when they are at least 2.5 times better than the original truck and skid... a skidsteer without snow tires isn't worth 10 cents to me for snow removal, but with snows and a nice 10' live edge, my skidsteer is only 10-15% less productive then my 906h with a 15' wing plow, sure 3 - 924s would probably be overkill and be the best, no doubt about it, but actual business owners can appreciate maybe using a slightly less productive piece that's 1/3 rd the price all around both in payments and fuel and still be more than sufficient to get the job done ... JD Dave has plows from the 80's he's using, he only has 1 wing plow! Cause he's using dinosaur ancient plows that clearly aren't the best or most effective does that make him an idiot? No it makes him smart! Money in the bank to enjoy life not just yeah, look at me I'm cool I rent 3 big loaders every year... same concept applies to the small loaders vs the big ones, the small ones will do the job no problem, might take just a bit longer but whatever, either way he'll be much better than the other guy...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Mark Oomkes;1812050 said:


> What no one has proposed yet because we haven't seen the layout, is that if this place is a half mile long, only an idiot would make 165 or so pushes that are 75 yards long, when there is an inch or two of snow.
> 
> So in this case, a 924 would make far more sense than a 906.
> 
> ...


PS my 906h plows every storm even the heavy ones in 35km / 22 mph mode... I'm sure cet plows in that gear too so speed is irrelevant


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Defcon 5;1811952 said:


> Way to go......Now you have put skidsteers into the mix.....:laughing:


The real question is how many Ventracs per 30 acres???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jomama45;1812072 said:


> The real question is how many Ventracs per 30 acres???


3....Unless a bunch of Cheeseheads are running them....Then you will need 10........:waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jomama45;1812072 said:


> The real question is how many Ventracs per 30 acres???


With or without cabs?

And the question is, idiots wearing cheese wheels, not cheese heads.

Or a bunch of Canucks wearing tuques drinking beer while watching curling on the tellie.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's what I'm wondering, if the original poster is a competent operator, then why not see about renting a loader from your employer for the winter months?

If they are anything like my employer, we have at least 15 loaders from Cat 950's / Komatsu WA380's to Cat 980's / Komatsu WA500's that are parked in the winter months awaiting spring, never used for snow.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

......:waving:


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I think the ideal machine for this site (30 acres with/without obstructions, with/without 24 hour traffic) would be a rough terrain forklift such as a JCB 520 load all. It will definitely/definitely not run circles around a 988/924/906.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Defcon 5;1812094 said:


> ......:waving:


agree ...but was hoping that someone would bring it back around and on topic


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Michael J. Donovan;1812100 said:


> agree ...but was hoping that someone would bring it back around and on topic


Were on plowsite in the middle of the summer.... Lol


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan;1812100 said:


> agree ...but was hoping that someone would bring it back around and on topic


Was hoping the OP would post some images of site....You know what happens when the kids(me) are allowed to play....:waving:


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes;1812085 said:


> With or without cabs?
> 
> And the question is, idiots wearing cheese wheels, not cheese heads.
> 
> Or a bunch of Canucks wearing tuques drinking beer while watching curling on the tellie.


No curling on tv but I was wearing a tuque drinking beer while cutting my own grass last weekend.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan;1812100 said:


> agree ...but was hoping that someone would bring it back around and on topic


I did once. I know you find that hard to believe. lol



SHAWZER;1812114 said:


> No curling on tv but I was wearing a tuque drinking beer while cutting my own grass last weekend.


Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BMWSTUD25;1811972 said:


> Jet dryer is really the ideal choice for all snows on large lots. On large storms yet melt the snow with the heat and small storms you literally blow the competition away!!


This is all well and fine until Juan Montoya drives through the lot!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

peteo1;1812300 said:


> This is all well and fine until Juan Montoya drives through the lot!


:laughing::laughing:......That's Funny.....I almost forgot about that nice move by him


----------

